# Discussing payments for steroids



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys stop discussing how you would go about paying for steroids of certain sites, yet again Taylor Made is the culprit this is the 4th time i have mentioned this yet people still insist on discussing how to make payment for steroids for this lab or any lab

It is against the forum rules so don't be stupid, final warning guys, we will start banning people going forward if it continues.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Every single site out there tells you how to pay for your order so don't even know why it needs discussing.

Some of the things you see people emailing these labs beggars belief.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Stupidity is why


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

taylormade? I thought it was all about the triumph these days.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

As if steroid users aren't already low hanging fruit for LE. Are some of us just blindly stupid or intentionally stupid enough to bring the house down on everyone? Use common sense. Jeeez.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> taylormade? I thought it was all about the triumph these days.


 TM easily most popular lab on here I reckon.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sen said:


> Every single site out there tells you how to pay for your order so don't even know why it needs discussing.
> 
> *Some of the things you see people emailing these labs beggars belief. *


 And how would you see what people email these labs?

:lol:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Smitch said:


> And how would you see what people email these labs?
> 
> :lol:


 haha they post it on here. that lad from honk Kong kicking off cos it had been 2 days and he had no parcel!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

sen said:


> haha they post it on here. that lad from honk Kong kicking off cos it had been 2 days and he had no parcel!


 My missus has ordered some gear off the dark net and was moaning tonight that it's been ten days and she was gonna email the guy, they're fvcking drug dealers, not some legit mail order company like ASOS. :lol:


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Smitch said:


> My missus has ordered some gear off the dark net and was moaning tonight that it's been ten days and she was gonna email the guy, they're fvcking drug dealers, not some legit mail order company like ASOS. :lol:


 To be fair I get better customer service off my dealer than most legit companies. I always remember there was once an issue with an order, I emailed him and he phoned me within about 5 mins,explained the reason , apologised profusely and it was all sorted. If I order monday I get my stuff without fail by the friday coming. He's actually had a website running years, I have no idea how or why the police leave him alone as it's not just steriods he sells either.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

benji666 said:


> To be fair I get better customer service off my dealer than most legit companies. I always remember there was once an issue with an order, I emailed him and he phoned me within about 5 mins,explained the reason , apologised profusely and it was all sorted. If I order monday I get my stuff without fail by the friday coming. He's actually had a website running years, I have no idea how or why the police leave him alone as it's not just steriods he sells either.


 Depends where he hosts the website from really.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

benji666 said:


> To be fair I get better customer service off my dealer than most legit companies. I always remember there was once an issue with an order, I emailed him and he phoned me within about 5 mins,explained the reason , apologised profusely and it was all sorted. If I order monday I get my stuff without fail by the friday coming. He's actually had a website running years, I have no idea how or why the police leave him alone as it's not just steriods he sells either.


 Whois guard. Register domain in a false name.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yet again another TM thread deleted because people can't help themselves but talk about purchasing from the website and giving far too much details concerning TM's processes for purchase, delivery etc.


----------

